# SunPlus IT Integrated webcam (6th gen X1 Carbon)



## i-bsd (May 28, 2018)

Doesn't seem to be supported yet (out of the box).

Anyone managed to get it working?


----------



## i-bsd (May 28, 2018)

Oops nevermind. Looks like only root can see webcamd devices (not sure why since I added myself to webcamd group).


----------



## tingo (May 28, 2018)

Perhaps you need the video group too?


----------

